# Solved: Can't type the number 0



## pinklady60 (Feb 24, 2011)

When I try to type the number 0 in the number keyboard, I get a pop-up saying cut, paste, etc. This happens in both my word processing program (WordPerfect) and also when I'm trying to type an e-mail. All other numbers are OK. 

I am able to type the number 0 when I use the regular keyboard. Any suggestions?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try this. Hold down the left Alt key on your keyboard and press the 4 and 8 key on the Numpad only and release the Alt key and 0 will appear!


----------



## pinklady60 (Feb 24, 2011)

thank you for your response. I followed your directions and a 0 appeared. However, I then tried the 0 again and got the popup - - undo, copy, cut, paste, etc. All other numbers on the number pad work fine.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hook up another keyboard and try it. It may well be that your keyboard is malfunctioning.


----------



## pinklady60 (Feb 24, 2011)

Tried that, not the keyboard


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I cannot see this is the problem, as you say it is the same on another keyboard, but is the computer a laptop and if so try pressing Fn lock - to the right of F12


----------



## pinklady60 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I tried them all and nothing worked. Finally called Geek Squad. It turned out my keyboard driver was corrupted and had to be reinstalled.


----------

